# whats the hiden meaning in names



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i was curious how some of you came up with the user names you use on this site

i got mine cause im a air-conditioning and refrigeration tech


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: reminded me of the old saying of p's


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

serrasalmus-pygocentrus


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

At two different jobs I had while studying, my co-workers gave me the nickname Judas (don't know why, though: I'm a nice guy... :sad: )

I revived it when I got my first fish and signed up at discussion boards...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

It's my first name. Original isnt it


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I bought my first piranha from a coke dealer I knew, so as a joke I put a 'Scarface' movie poster up as the tank's background. One evening 'Scarfish' just clicked.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

This is/was the Oakland Raiders favorite play when they need 2 or 3 yards, especially in a goal line situation.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

brad pitt inspired me


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I skate and listen to punk so Adio is the brand of shoes I like to wear and Punk is what I am :laugh:


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I have rhoms = Red Eyes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SMTT suggested it upon registering.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

PA=my initials, Monster=Monster


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

You...........i just didnt want to think up a cool name lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i saw the movie grind and one of the characters name was sweet lu na dhe got all the ladies just like me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

my last name sounds like it ends with ack and so did my best friends name... so we became the acks. then b was my name, hence b_ack and then the 51 is tattooed to my leg cause all my friends got 51 tattooed to them. some people one day called us the 51 crew. so b4 u know it, we all got 51 tattoos.


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

When i was at school i was called a country Bumpkin as i lived in a little village 10 miles from the nearest town, and Bumpkin stuck. It was a toss up between Bumpkin and Fubar (saving private ryan) i love that film


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

jack burton from the legendary film big trouble in little china were kurt russel plays jack burton the trucker


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

My story is pretty lame...A while back I sacked one of my older friends pretty hard with a rubber band ball, so he started calling me sack boy. Then it started to evolve. It went from sack boy, to sacky mcboy, to the sack.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

didn't have any ideas for my nick name so i came up with this


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Akio= my middle name. 525= used to use it when paging people so they know its me.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Crazy because my mom thinks I am and has threatened to send me to India to discipline me and clown because thats what was written on my report card at least once since 5th grade. The K at the beginning of klown comes from my first name kevin.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

old everquest name + my old piranha stock #


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

My old nickname from highschool.

Master Pimp Daddy Thomas


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

In addition to fish, I keep snakes, and my favorites are those of the genus _Pituophis_, such as _Pituophis catenifer sayi _-the bullsnake.

[edit] and the avatar is a pic of me from my yearbook. :smile:


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I was born in july, so my birthstone is the ruby, and the year I was born is 1984.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

sweet potato. very popular local rootcrop and funny to hear too.

"sweet potato kid"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i use to have spikey gel'd hair before joining the Corps....now I'm bald-shaved Marine


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i was drunk! and me and a friend were re-painting his room so before we decided to add the new paint we drew stuff on his wall and i drew a mouse with noodle arms and legs.....No0dLeMicE

dont ask!

-pat


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Kev calls me princess and my name is chelsea and rose is part of his user name so you put it together


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a 1999 Honda 300EX ATV, so, there it is


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

an old horror movies about wolves that attacked a town...they were called thePACK...so i refered my shoal of 12 caribas thePACK


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm i don;t remember how i originally got mine... people just started calling me it one day...


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

One of my favorite movies "Half Baked" Tommy Chong was the Squirel Master, I thought I'd jump on that train.


----------



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

My Dad, Brother and I used to race go-karts. Trick was the brand of the offset dirt track frame and .095" is the thickness of the tube used to make the frame. I won the points for my class that year and was the most fun I ever had.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think my other name for here would be stoner buddy

i named my binder that when i was stoned once. she the binder has a face along with my pictures of my favorite drugs


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

jackburton said:


> jack burton from the legendary film big trouble in little china were kurt russel plays jack burton the trucker


 i love that movie


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i got the idea for fallen angel from an X-Files episode and 0210 is my birthday (february 10)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lots of new people here now and just want to see why some people pick the name

they pick.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

uuh, i used to like a band named ill nino, but dont really like them now as much as slipknot


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

on southpark, there is a hampster named lemmiwinks, he get shoved up a gay mans asshole and crawls out of his mouth, and im thinking that is what happened to the person named lemmiwinks on this forum :rasp:


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

haha...I actually screwed up my name...I meant for it to be PYGOMANIAC but didn't check the spelling while I was setting up my profile, so I have been stuck with it. What a dumbass I am. Is there anyway to change it whitout re-doing my entire profile??


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I was a Channa enthusiast back in the days before I got into Piranha's. I would love to change it to ineedserras.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

i was obsessed with vice city when i first got on this site


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

five to one one in five
no one here gets out alive

The Doors-Five To One.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> five to one one in five










I need my dunce crown, it took me awhile to get that.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Delirium comes from one of my favorite comic books, The Sandman.
She is the crazy sister of Dream, Death,Destruction,Desire,Despair and Destiny.
otherwise known as The Endless.
The Quote in my sig is her's.









Delirium is also the usual state I'm in


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I couldnt be arsed thinking of anything clever or witty so I just used my name


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> > jack burton from the legendary film big trouble in little china were kurt russel plays jack burton the trucker
> ...


haha that movie is badass









<----it's my aol sn self explanitory.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I live in Denver :rasp:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I used to do alot of reseach and work with 
Well.......Polypterus, One of my Favorite genus of fish
and the one I've work with the most through the years.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Peacock is Short for my other name PeacockBass..

Cichla is my Fav species of fish.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i drive taxi=cabby

did carnival for about 12 years=carny


----------

